# Can I work in Germany without a Blue Card ?



## Sreenivas.Ramakrishnan (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi all,
I am from India. Also, I am a master's graduate from Germany. I recently got a job offer from an Institute at Dresden as 'Labor Techniker'. 

1 ) Will I be able to get a work permit for the job mentioned above? 
2) Can the gross salary level be a deciding factor in getting a visa? 

Thanks in advance for the comments !!!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

1. It depends on the job and salary,
2. Yes.

How much (little) are they offering?


----------



## Sreenivas.Ramakrishnan (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't know about the salary situation.
1) Is it mandatory to apply for a blue card? Can I apply for a normal work permit and work?
2) Without the blue card, can I not work in Germany? (salary level below the blue card)


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It is theoretically possible to obtain a regular work permit, however, the salary needs to match the job and your skill set. For example, since you have a graduate degree, you would not receive a work permit if you were only earning the minimum wage.


----------



## Sreenivas.Ramakrishnan (Jan 24, 2021)

So in short I cannot get a work permit for the above job offer I mentioned.
Is that right?
I have searched the internet about the salaries and the average salaries are in the range of 33.000 € - 36.000 €. Is that ok to secure a work permit?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Sreenivas.Ramakrishnan said:


> So in short I cannot get a work permit for the above job offer I mentioned.
> Is that right?
> I have searched the internet about the salaries and the average salaries are in the range of 33.000 € - 36.000 €. Is that ok to secure a work permit?


What is your current residence permit situation? Are you still on a student permit?

If you recently graduated, you can apply for a post study work permit.


----------



## Sreenivas.Ramakrishnan (Jan 24, 2021)

I have a post study residence and work permit. But this will expire on May 2021. 

So my question is can I get a work permit with the above mentioned job after May 2021? ( Salary less than blue card threshold and I have completed Master's)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Sreenivas.Ramakrishnan said:


> I have a post study residence and work permit. But this will expire on May 2021.
> 
> So my question is can I get a work permit with the above mentioned job after May 2021? ( Salary less than blue card threshold and I have completed Master's)


You can apply for a work permit before your post study permit expires - whether it will be granted depends on the particulars of your work contract and whether the job has anything to do with the degree you completed in Germany.


----------

